# NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE problems



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

Alright, so I've had my computer for a few years now and for the last six months I've been getting weird lines on my display, along with a pretty hard time playing a lot of games (seeing these lines, complete distortion altogether to where you can't see what's going on). I've narrowed it down to my graphics card. (I think) I've updated to a driver that they released 10.25.10 I believe. Any suggestions or should I just go buy a new graphics card? (Updating to the recent driver made it even harder to play my games)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Do you get the lines or any other artifacts in BIOS or during POST (while the computer is starting, before Windows loads)?

If you do, then the graphics card could be damaged. This can be caused by overheating or lack of power.

Open the case and clean out any dust from the fans, card slots, air filters and heatsink.

What are the temperatures and voltages in BIOS and while playing a fullscreen game?

What make/model is your PSU?


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome and the quick reply.

I haven't seen these lines anywhere when the computers starting or in my operating systems disc when I restored my computer, it seems to get really bad when I start using a lot of RAM/CPU or something.

Here's where I'm just embarrassed, I don't know how to figure out temperatures and voltages.

I also don't know where to see the power supply make/model, I do see "DC Output 375W"

(thanks for working with a noob)

EDIT: All I can find is OEM Dell power supply for xps 410


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

How to enter BIOS - http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000192.htm

The temperatures and voltages will be listed in BIOS, usually in the PC Health or Sensors section.

To see the temps/volts while playing a game, run *Everest* (Computer>Sensor section) and *GPU-Z* (Sensors tab). Leave them both open on the desktop, then start a fullscreen game. When the artifacts start to appear, press Alt-Tab to come out of the game back to the desktop and hit the PrtSc key on your keyboard to take a screenshot of Everest and GPU-Z.

Post back with the screenshot and the BIOS readings so we can compare your computer's idle and stressed performance.

Have you cleaned the dust out of your computer case and checked the graphics card fan?

There should be a label on the side of the PSU. It will give the make, model and total watts.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

I have physically blown all the dust out but there is a little layer of dust that has built up over the years that would only come off with a wipe of a finger, or possibly a computer duster, which it looks like I'll have to go buy today. I don't believe my graphics card has a fan... On the side of my PSU, it says DELL and it has a model no (L375P-00) and it has the CD output that i mentioned earlier, along with a input and output.

As for the BIOS, i will get right on that and get back to you.

again, thank you for your help and patience.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There are different versions of the 7300LE card. One has a fan and the other uses a large heatsink. Yours must be the passive heatsink version. Make sure there's no dust in the grooves of the heatsink.








.









This is your PSU - http://www.impactcomputers.com/p8401.html - If there's a problem with it, then the +12V reading in BIOS and Everest will be outside the safe range.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

That's mine, and I didn't see anything about voltages or temperatures in my BIOS >.<

I just got a report from everest and it said 
GPU 67 °C (153 °F) 

WDC WD2500JS-75NCB3 38 °C (100 °F)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

GPU 67C. If that's with no other programs/games running, then there's a problem. If it's while running a fullscreen game, then it's ok but you don't want it going any higher.

WD2500JS-75NCB3 is your 250gb hard drive. 38C is quite hot, so keep an eye on it. If it goes over 40C, there's a problem with your case ventilation.

Have you got a large fan at the front of the case pulling in cool air and a large fan at the top rear of the case blowing out warm air, and is there a clear airflow path between the 2 fans?

Without the +12V reading from BIOS or Everest, I can't tell if the PSU has damaged the graphics card. Test the card in another computer, if possible, to see if you get the same artifacts.

Please post a screenshot showing the lines and distortion from a fullscreen game.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

I attached a screen shot of everest and gpu-z, it doesn't look pretty.

That's while running starcraft 2

Yes, I do have a fan in the front pulling in cool and a fan in the back blowing out hot, and they have minimal dust.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

OK, Everest isn't showing much, so close it down and run *SIW* instead (Hardware>Sensors section). Post back with another screenshot showing SIW and GPU-Z after a few minutes playing Starcraft.

There's no lines or artifacts in your screenshot. Do they only appear in the game?


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

they do usually only appear in the game, they used to appear on the desktop and everywhere else on occasion when I was running vista so i went back down to xp. I'll get SIW right now. (after I get food, might be a minute)

I attached a screenshot with SIW running, after playing stracraft for about five minutes.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your CPU and hard drive are hot. This could be due to poor case ventilation or a weak PSU.

The graphics card temperature at 67C under stress is ok and I can't see any artifacts in your screenshots.

Do you have another graphics card that you can use, or access to another computer so you can test the 7300LE?

If you're sure there are no voltages listed in BIOS, the next step is to test with a mulitimeter to see if the PSU is struggling to provide enough power.

Multimeter instructions from *http://www.lockergnome.com/it/2005/03/02/learn-how-to-diagnose-power-supply-problems*


> Checking The Power Supply
> 
> If the wall outlet and the power cord are good, make sure the connection at the motherboard is secure. Then you may have to face the fact that the power supply itself is bad. If you have a multimeter, you can test the power supply output before purchasing a new one. Simply follow these steps:
> 
> ...


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok, I will go through the BIOS and look for voltage again, if not I will test my power supply and I'm also going to go get some computer duster and dust out my computer. My question is, if I fix the power supply or ventilation are these "artifacts" going to go away?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the PSU is faulty, it can't be fixed so will have to be replaced.

If the card is damaged, it will have been caused by overheating and/or a weak PSU.

If cleaning out the dust reduces the temperatures enough to get rid of the artifacts, then problem solved.

Can you post a screenshot of the game artifacts so we can see what they look like? Flickering dots and vertical lines are usually due to damaged VRAM on the graphics card , while other artifacts can be corrupt drivers or high system temperatures (CPU, motherboard, etc).


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry I haven't done that already, I meant to, but here you go, this is actually rather tolerable, especially compared to some movies and stuff, i'll see if i can find more screenshots for ya.

what's happening in the bottom left corner is what happens most of the time, but all over the screen in some instances.

also, since my cpu is overheating too, is it pretty likely that it's either my power supply or ventilation?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

First, make sure the inside of the case is free of dust. Remove the graphics card from the slot and blow any dust out of the motherboard slot with a can of compressed air.

Next, try and get the voltage readings from BIOS or with a multimeter. Since weak PSUs are one of the most common causes for this kind of problem, we need to see if the +12V output is in the safe 11.4-12.6V range. The closer to 12.0 the better.

Make sure your motherboard chipset and graphics drivers are up to date, and there are no red or yellow flags in Device Manager.

If the most recent graphics driver is causing even more problems, uninstall it from Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs, then reboot and run *Driver Sweeper* to clear away any leftovers. Reboot again, disable your antivirus, install a previous driver version and reboot again to complete.

Run *FurMark* to stress-test the graphics card. Keep an eye on the GPU temperature graph. If it goes over 70C, take a screenshot and close the program down.

If possible, test the card in another computer.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

ok thanks, I don't know if I can find another computer to test it in. I'll run driver sweeper and try a stress test. I double checked and no luck with voltage in the bios. I also don't have a multimeter. I'm about to dust it some more, got my fingers crossed lol.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok so I went and dusted it as best as i could without taking it a part piece by piece and without using an air compressor, (just used store bought air duster and cue tip). These are now my GPU and System Information screen shot after the same amount of gameplay, they were even lower for a while until i closed starcraft and the screen got bad for a second. (i took a screenshot of the temperatures while the screen was bad)

So i'm guessing it was caked with dust for so long it overheated and got damaged. Hopefully within the next day or two I can take the graphics card to my friends and see how it goes there.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The hard drive (down from 42C to 23C), CPU (down from 68C to 40C) and graphics card (down from 67C to 58C) are much better and now back in the safe zones. :smile: Let us know how the graphics card performs in your friend's computer.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

oh yes, made me very happy to see lol. you should have seen the dust. Dust and cat hair make a brutal mixture. I will let you know as soon as I can, I may need help upgrading my graphics card to.

Thanks again for all your help and noob patience.

EDIT: I checked on my temperatures again and my cpu and hard drive are roughly the same but my GPU is back up to 61 after my computers been on for a minute. (with only this web page and paint running..)


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey so I went over to my friends and my graphics card won't work in his computer. I'm thinking it's my graphics card and I think I'm just going to go buy a new one and see how it goes. Would an up to date graphics card also solve choppiness while playing or does that lie in the processor?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It depends on the game. The framerates usually depend more on the graphics card, but for some games the speed of the CPU also plays an important role.

If you're going to be upgrading to a better card than the 7300LE, you'll also need to replace the 375W PSU with a good quality 550W. This will add another $70 to the total cost.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, what (in your opinion) would be a good replacement drive that's not to spendy?

(I am looking for an upgrade though)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The GeForce GTS250 512mb is reasonably priced and can handle new games at quite high settings - $70 after rebate - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500135


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you (newegg is awesome btw, I've been browsing newegg this whole time lol)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're looking for a good PSU to go with the new card........

Corsair 550W (41A/+12V, 8-pin PCIE connector for the graphics card) - $70 after rebate - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004

Corsair 650W (52A/+12V, 8-pin PCIE connector for the graphics card) - $70 after rebate - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 - $10 off w/ promo code EMCZNZR53, ends 12/20


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

thank you so much, I just got on to look up some PSU's but I figured I'd check here first. You've helped me a lot, especially saving time on newegg, it seems there's a lot of junk to filter through (cheap crap, bad reviews)

only question is, do I have to worry about these PSU's or the graphics card being oversized or anything?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Click the Details tab on the newegg pages to see the dimensions. The PSU is standard ATX size and the GTS250 is smaller than many other PCIE cards, so you should be ok. Check your case dimensions to confirm.

GTS250 - 4.376"H x 7.48"W
Corsair PSU - 5.9"W x 3.4"H X 5.9"L


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

Awesome, thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey, I don't know if you noticed but all power supply's are 10% off. I found some promo deals on graphics card, but I think I'm set on the one you gave me a link for.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Post back with any deals that you like the look of and we'll see how they compare to the GTS250 for performance and value for money. You can get a rough idea of how it compares to similar cards here - http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html (scroll down to score 1069 for the GTS250)

It might be tomorrow before I get back online though, so check to see what date the newegg promos end.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

No deals are that appealing, it's deals on really expensive and really cheap stuff. A ordered my psu and will order my graphics card soon. A question that occured to me though is, if I get these, how likely is it that I will still have my problem? and if I do, what could the problem be?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The screenshots and the symptoms you describe point to it being a faulty card. You've reinstalled the drivers, reduced all the system temperatures (except for the GPU) by cleaning out the case, and tested the card in another computer, so a new graphics card should solve the problem.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks I figured as much we will know how it goes before the end of the week. While I wait for the mail I'm going to go over the how to install one post. thanks again for the help we will see how it goes shortly


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

On the instilation tutorial they give u multiple tutorials for multiple scenarios, I just need to follow number one right?(uninstall the old one and install the new one)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Uninstall your current GeForce graphics driver in Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs. Close down Windows and turn the computer off.

Open the case. Unclip the lock holding the card in place on the motherboard slot. Remove the screw that attaches the backplate of the card to the back of the case. Remove the card from the slot.

Plug the new card into the slot. Push it in firmly until the clip locks into position. Attach the PCIE cable from the PSU to the PCIE power connector on the card.

Reboot, disable your antivirus and install the latest GeForce driver. Reboot again to complete, then go into the Display options to configure screen resolution, graphics settings, etc.








.









.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

I tried replying earlier but I guess it didn't go through, anyway, thanks again for all your help. I wasn't too worried about installing but you know, why not read up while waiting for the mail.

But yea, that PCI-E cable doens't look familiar at all.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

I was looking at best buy for different graphics cards and a lot of them require an intel pentium 4

my cpu is a intel core 2.. what are my limits because of this?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The P4 is an old CPU, so you're ok with your newer, faster Core 2. The cards require a _minimum_ P4.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

that is awesome to hear, so I have two options from best buy that look appealing, what do you think and which manufacturer would be better to go with, the geforce is the one right above the raedon on the benchmark table

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/XFX+-+A...765&skuId=9715789&st=radeon hd 5750&cp=1&lp=1

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Galaxy+...802&skuId=1324996&st=galaxy geforce&cp=1&lp=5


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm getting 'Access Denied' for your links and for bestbuy.com's homepage.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

ok, so newegg is a lot cheaper lol, sorry to waste time. But yea, what would you recomend more in that price range?


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

it's the radeon 5750 and the geforce gts 450 in that price range..

I'm leaning towards buying that radeon 5750


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The GTS250 is a good card for the price. 

This is the newegg list of 1gb PCIE cards in the $75-100 range - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ption=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=

The Radeon HD5670 for $100 is about the same as the GTS250, but not worth the extra $30.


EDIT: The HD5750 is a better card. Usually priced around $120-140, but there are some good deals at the moment, like the HIS and XFX for $100 after rebate.

HIS 5750 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161309
XFX 5750 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150448


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

the xfx 5750 is the one I meant to say, that's the one I was leaning towards and I'm pretty sure that's the one I'm getting. So I shouldn't have any problems with my CPU with the xfx 5750?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do a quick check with CPU-Z to see your CPU's core speed - http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

If it's 2.8GHz, then you're ok with the HD5750.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

yea, I'm pretty sure it's only 1.86..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

A 1.8GHz CPU is going to cause bottleneck problems with a faster graphics card. Anything faster than the GTS250 is not going to perform to the best of its ability.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

so, what are we talking about when you say problems. would it be a problem to get it and run it for a month or two and then buy a better processor?

EDIT: I attached a SIW cpu status


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The faster card would work, but you wouldn't get the expected high framerates until you upgrade the CPU to a 2.8 or 3.0GHz.

Post back with a screenshot from the Mainboard tab from CPU-Z so we can see what motherboard you've got and what's the fastest CPU it can take.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

attached is the mainboard screenshot. So I wouldn't encounter any overheating or technical problems? I just wouldn't get the full capacity of the graphics card?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No overheating problems, just the framerates won't be as high as they should be.

I'm having trouble finding any reliable info on the OWG855. As far as I can tell from other people who have upgraded from the default 1.86GHz, the highest they can install is 2.4GHz, and then they overclock to 2.6GHz. But most modern games require 2.8-3.0GHz for optimal performance.

Before deciding on which graphics card to buy, contact Dell with your system details and see what's the fastest CPU they recommend for your motherboard - http://support.dell.com/support/top...are/contact_technical_support?c=us&l=en&s=gen


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

tech support highly suggests against cpu upgrades, he says it's not designed to be able to upgrade, i guess im looking at a new computer


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That's usually the way with older computers. Upgrading just one part means the rest of the computer has trouble keeping up, resulting in bottlenecks.

Start a new thread in the Building forum if you need advice on a new PC. And avoid Dell or any other pre-builts next time. :smile:


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

so building from scratch is the better way to go?


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

if i can get the gts250 can i get that original zotac one you mentioned earlier then


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You'll still be limited by your 1.86GHz CPU in games that are CPU-intensive, but the GTS250 would be a good upgrade from your current 7300LE and would fix the artifacts problem you're having.

For a new CPU that will work well with your graphics card, you'll also need a new motherboard.

You can use some of the parts you've already got to build a new gaming computer. You'll need a new motherboard, CPU, graphics card and PSU. You can keep the hard drive, keyboard, mouse, monitor, CD drives and possibly RAM and case, but you might need faster RAM to go with the motherboard and a bigger case for better ventilation and more room for parts.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

awesome, that will save some money. But yea, can I get that zotac graphics card for now then with my current cpu (better yet, how do I know how fast my cpu has to be to run the graphics card?)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're getting a new CPU, go for a dual core 3.0GHz or faster.

See the edit in my last reply (first line).

If you're going to be upgrading the rest of your computer, it might be better to wait and get the graphics card later. The GTS250 is good, but with a new computer you'll have more options available to you for faster graphics cards.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks again so much, I'm going to buy a replacement like the zotac and use my current system for a while. I'll save up some money and upgrade my system entirely. Thank you again so much, you've saved me more time and money then I can imagine. (paying for parts that aren't going to work or even be worth it) I will definately be getting a 3.0GHz or faster and I'll probably go to the building forum when I decide to get a cpu and motherboard. 

Which brings up a question I had, does newegg have good motherboard/cpu packages?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Remember to upgrade the PSU if you're going to install the GTS250. The new Corsair 650W can be transferred to your new build, so won't be wasted money.

See here for newegg's list of mobo/CPU combos - http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCate...6&name=Motherboard-CPU-VGA-Combo&Pagesize=100


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

Sweet, thanks again, I do still want to know how to tell what kind of cpu you need for the graphics card your looking at. I have the 650w on its way so I'm very glad it's not a waste of money.


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

I was reading up on power supplies and saw this

"More specifically, Dell XPS models use nonstandard supplies. All Gen 2, 3, 4 , XPS 600, XPS 700 series, and up to the XPS 730 have a standard 24 pin connector. However, the second power connector that is used (Often called the CPU power connector) has 20 pins as opposed to the standard ATX 4 pin or EPS 8 pin. There is not an after market replacement for these units."

Do you know for a fact my new cosair power supply will work or is my power supply not standard?


----------

